# Back To The Future - Does it ever go out of style?



## Brigitte (Sep 3, 2007)

I just caught sight of Back to the Future II on HBO the other day and, despite that I was packing my apartment, ended up watching the whole thing.  The funny thing is, I've seen this movie close to thirty or forty times throughout my life (no joke), and yet I still feel entertained as if it was the first time.

Ain't it funny how a movie can do that?  Anyone agree?


----------



## Whitestar (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, you're quite correct. There are certain films that one can watch and no matter how many times they see it, they always see something new in it. The Back To The Future trilogy is one of them and I never get tired of seeing it, as well as the original Jaws.


----------



## mightymem (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah I feel exactly the same, its one of my favourite trilogys. It always makes me laugh and it has apart from the flying cars the most likely version of the future I seen in any sci fi movie. It is at its heart a cheerful movie which does not take its self to seriously which maybe why it has continued to be so popular.


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Sep 6, 2007)

Brigitte, you're absolutely right... Back to the Future _will _never go out of style.  It's become one of those timeless classics.  And, unlike Star Wars, in my opinion, it's got a perfect balance of good acting, plot and imagination.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Sep 6, 2007)

I still enjoy watching these movies.  They are still as funny as they were when I first saw them.  I have them as a box set and will sit down and watch the three in a row now and again.


----------



## unclejack (Sep 6, 2007)

Agreed, the Back to the Future trilogy is a classic. I still love em, especially the first one. I've seen it like fifty times and it never gets old.


----------



## unclejack (Sep 6, 2007)

P.S....I think part of the reason is that despite the horror of so called fashion and clothing styles of the 80s, some of the few things the 80s had goin for em was the music and the movies. Combining the two of them together has worked miracles over and over again. Case in point...Back to the Future Trilogy, Breakfast Club, St. Elmo's Fire, Lost Boys, Teen Wolf, Pretty in Pink...need I go on?


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 6, 2007)

No it wont ever get old...or wont for a long time to come anyway. Bit like Ferris Bueler's Day Off. You can never get sick of them.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Sep 7, 2007)

NOPE...ABSOL-BLOODY-LUTELY NOT...I WANT A DeLOREAN..NOW!!

nuff bout that...it has same major flaws in the theory of time travel but hey there ya go


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah if you go over the flaws in time travel you could make a weekend out of it.


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually, there weren't too many flaws (only 2 that I can think of).  They couldn't have written the story without them though.


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 8, 2007)

That is true. The main flaw was the time travel though.


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Sep 8, 2007)

That all depends if you believe time travel is possible, from what I understand.  Here were the two flaws I saw, for those interested:
1.) In BttF II, the old Biff (from 2015) took the sports almanac back to 1955 and then was able to return to the 2015 that Doc and Marty were still in, even though the timeline had been seriously altered (they try to make sense of this in the deleted scenes on the DVD)
2.) Also, in BttF II, if Marty and Jennifer went to 2015, they wouldn't be able to see older versions of themselves because, on that time line, they disappeared for 30 years

Some may argue that Marty's time constraint in BttF I to get his parents back together made no sense.  I can see arguments for both sides.


----------



## Majimaune (Sep 9, 2007)

Well the sports almanac would have disintegrated as he went back in time, along with everything else.


----------



## wanderer085 (Oct 2, 2007)

Of course, if you believe in the Langoliers, the past gets eaten up and time travel to the past is either fatal or impossible.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 2, 2007)

Well it wouldn't have been around so it just makes sense.


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, it's a good thing the langoliers were not involved with time travel... although that was one of my more preferred stories (the movie was a little corny, but the story was good)


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know of that Vincent. I'll take your word for it.

The Docter has a marvelous time travel machine don't you think but nothing can beat a Delorian.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 3, 2007)

DeLorian...god what do they teach u oz's

and it was a DMC anyway


----------



## Pyan (Oct 3, 2007)

F'Lessan Amused said:


> DeLorian...god what do they teach u oz's
> 
> and it was a DMC anyway



You were right the first time, F'less - DMC isn't a model, it just stands for DeLorian Motor Company. 
My uncle had one - one of the most impractical cars he ever had, he always said.....


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah but how awesome would it be to say you own a _DeLorian_ (thanks F'Lessan)


----------



## Pyan (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't forget, Maj, that at that time it was just another new model of car - this was before the films and the cult status.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh right. I should remember that unlike with me people have been around before the films were out. To me they have been there for ever.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 4, 2007)

pyan said:


> You were right the first time, F'less - DMC isn't a model, it just stands for DeLorian Motor Company.
> My uncle had one - one of the most impractical cars he ever had, he always said.....


 
what i said was that it was *A* DMC...not that the car was called a DMC...but anyways bk 2 topic


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 4, 2007)

so i was right...what is the make of the car anyway


----------



## Tillane (Oct 4, 2007)

The car is a De Lorean DMC-12.  As Pyan said, an almost legendarily badly constructed car - but very nice to look at...

And on topic...no, the films will never date, IMO.  Not badly, anyway: classic trilogy - the best work Zemeckis ever did.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 5, 2007)

Tillane you have just said it all in one post.


----------



## Tillane (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Maji.  I tries me best...


----------



## Pyan (Oct 5, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> Oh right. I should remember that unlike with me people have been around before the films were out.



Gee thanks, Maj!
Now if you'll excuse me, I'm due to pick up my new Zimmer frame.......


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 6, 2007)

Any time Py. I try to make those around me feel old. I really do.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 7, 2007)

hey all...am in a great pickle..i cnae find my part III...ARGH!!

anyways..you all heard the rumour that a tv-spin-off is in the pipeline..hope not...its meant to be something like doc's trainmachine has broken and his children (jules and verne) are stuck in the past and lo and behold, they are THE jules verne as the right stories of their adventures...rubbish i know


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 7, 2007)

Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! Please no.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 17, 2007)

Whats true? The Nooooooooo please no?


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 17, 2007)

dont worry i have found it...phew


----------



## manephelien (Oct 17, 2007)

For some reason, I never really could get into these movies. I don't know why.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 17, 2007)

blasphemer...blasphemer...jk


----------



## Brigitte (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, manephelien, you would be the first person I've ever heard of that didn't get into the series.  No worries, there's no reason to be ashamed.  There isn't one thing out there that everyone considers spectacular (except air to breathe).  My guess is that it might be a cultural thing (i.e. some people enjoy it because they identify with parts or are familiar with the style).


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 22, 2007)

First person I have heard of that doesn't like them for me too.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 22, 2007)

it may be the only person..its a spy


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 23, 2007)

A spy F'lessan?


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 24, 2007)

i dno was a bit insomniac at that point..dint sleep for 35-40 hours


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 24, 2007)

Gotcha. Your avatar is a bit...different.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 24, 2007)

yeppers

methinks its pretty cool...wish it was me rele...he got balls


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah that he does.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 24, 2007)

well bk 2 bttf...i have found a flaw, i know who hasnt, in the first film when marty returns to see himself go into past and doc shot...the orig timemachine would cease to exist as another copy exists in the same time frame...thus causing yet another paradox


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 24, 2007)

Ah that happens a lot though if you think about it.

You know in BTTF2 Elijah Wood is in it.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 24, 2007)

oh great frodo turns up...gargh


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah but its like when he was 5 or something. Its crazy. Well not really.


----------



## F'Lessan Amused (Oct 24, 2007)

i shall hav to find him

anyways...i wish they made the 2nd film better

too many cliches and cheap jokes


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah.

Um he's one of the little boys trying to get that shooter game working in the cafe place.


----------



## Dave (Dec 4, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> You know in BTTF2 Elijah Wood is in it.


I never knew that!

I just watched them all again for the **th time. To answer the original question, no! I think they are one of the best series ever. I like the way the same scenes are in each film - skateboard/hoverboard, manure truck/cart, "Are you Chicken/Yellow", the clocktower, the cinema, the mayor elections - and the way the same characters appear - Biff/Griff/Mad Dog, Stickland, and the various McFlys.


----------



## unclejack (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, they really are great movies. I always wondered what happened to the guy who played biff, I don't think I saw him in another movie other than the back to the future movies.


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Dec 5, 2007)

Biff Tannen's actor (Tom Wilson) went on to be a comic, musician, and even a painter.  He had a few roles (mostly vocal roles) in films such as The Spongebob Squarepants Movie and the New Batman Adventures, if you can imagine that.  But, obviously, none of these roles exceeded Biff Tannen, and he will live in infamy with the role of being the meathead bully.

For anyone curious: Thomas F. Wilson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cayal (Dec 5, 2007)

Biff - What a name. It makes me laugh because it suits the character so well. He just is a Biff.

As for the initial question, Awesome movies and never get tired of them.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 6, 2007)

Mad Dog was better


----------



## Dramagirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Back To The Future will never EVER go out of style! 

In fact, it is actually my favourite film of all time, it's the number 1 in my top ten


----------



## Ice fyre (Jun 30, 2008)

Have to say the Back to the future films are going to be around for a long time. I do prefer the third to the second myself.

I think they are so long lasting as they were so inventive, the jokes were kept fresh throughout the three films.


----------

